# Level 1 Avalanche Class Recommendation



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

So, I have been looking online for Level 1 avy classes around CO and noticed that they generally follow the same AIARE, AAA, AMGA curriculum, and cost about the same. Since in live in Glenwood, I was thinking about taking this course through Aspen Expeditions. Has anyone taken this course through them and what was your impression? Or is there a hands down best class through someone else I should take?

Thanks


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I have found good information through......

Avalanche.org - Home Page

I wanted to add, you can learn a lot from the online course. its free

http://access.jibc.bc.ca/avalancheFirstResponse/course.htm

click accept


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I re-read the post and thought, I might not have helped.

While I have no say one or another, here is a list I've found. Maybe you could asses your ultimate goals and this might help.

Avalanche.org - Avalanche Course Provider Directory


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

bobbuilds said:


> I re-read the post and thought, I might not have helped.
> 
> While I have no say one or another, here is a list I've found. Maybe you could asses your ultimate goals and this might help.
> 
> Avalanche.org - Avalanche Course Provider Directory


 
Thanks bob. That'll help


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

I would highly recommend taking a level 1 course that includes field time. The primary lesson of a level 1 class is terrain management which is very hard to learn from a book or online class. 

In my opinion Alpine World Ascents offers the best training, but definitely not the cheapest. Welcome to Alpine World Ascents

Stay safe out there.
Tele T


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

I found the Crested Butte Mountain Guides class to be top notch. A good amount of field time that focuses on hazard identification, traveling in the back country, beacon usage and rescue.


----------

